# Sakai Takayuki Syousin blue 1 honyaki gyuto 240mm Aussie passaround



## pkjames (Nov 10, 2014)

Alright, probably the last thread from me for today, sorry for spamming but I really want to get this guy out on its way before I leave.

I have being working with Sakai Takayuki for quite a while now. They have made many special knives for me as prototypes. One of which is this: Syousin Blue 1 Honyaki Gyuto in 240mm. This knife was made according to Chanop's and my taste (that's why Chanop has one as well ;p), I really like how it turned out when I see it and subsequently order a few of them hopefully they will come out very soon. 

Anyway, I have thoroughly enjoyed this buddy for a few weeks now, and I want to give my Aussie buddies a chance to play around with it. If the interest is high enough for the US/EU, I will see if it gets a trip overseas.

Forger: Kenji Togashi (Forger of Sakai Takayuki Byakko series, Suisin Densyo series)
Sharpener: Hirotsugu Tosa (Main sharpener of my Syousin line)
Both of them are Dentou-Kougeishi (Traditional Craftsman Award).

FYI: Syousin (&#21280;&#24515: is the name of my custom line from Sakai Takayuki. It is currently only available to K&S, and the aim of Syousin is to vastly improve the F&F on existing Sakai Takayuki products as well as designing knife models that will be appreciated by KKF members. 

So here we go:

*The terms:*

Australian KKF members registered before 10/Nov/2014, please register your interest here, I will update the list accordingly. 
I will send out the knife to the member before 14/Nov/2014.
You have a week to play with it, please do sharpen it if you feel there is a need to but please make sure you know what you are doing.
You are responsible to pack it well and post it to the next member inline. I'd prever AusPost Express, insurance is not a must as long as you pack it well. 
Please contact the next member via PM and arrange the postage accordingly. If you are the last person on the list, please post it back to me. 


*The knife:*


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes please , I would love to be in for a passaround 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes please James, I'd love to try it


----------



## jimbob (Nov 11, 2014)

I'd be interested in trying this out too. Looks impressive!


----------



## scotchef38 (Nov 11, 2014)

yes please ,i would love to try it out.


----------



## melbournites (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for the offer. I would be interested to be involved if it is not an exclusive righty.


----------



## Geo87 (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes yes yes, I would love to try it out please !


----------



## Sambal (Nov 11, 2014)

Impossible to resist. Thanks James, may I please be on your list.


----------



## pkjames (Nov 11, 2014)

Cool, thanks for the interest guys. I will post it out to Mert tomorrow. 

Current list:
1. chefcomesback 
2. Von blewitt 
3. jimbob 
4. scotchef38
5. melbournites 
6. Geo87
7. Sambal


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 11, 2014)

Great to hear that James , I got an overdue package for you too 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Dusty (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm keen as well, if I'm not too late, but I'll be away (and off the grid) during the last two weeks of November.


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 11, 2014)

If you decide to cross the big water to the U.S. I would love to try it out.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 11, 2014)

damn Australia, LOL jk, just wish I could get in on this


----------



## schanop (Nov 11, 2014)

I will queue up once it is back at home around the burb :spiteful:


----------



## rami_m (Nov 11, 2014)

schanop said:


> I will queue up once it is back at home around the burb :spiteful:



Me too


----------



## malexthekid (Nov 11, 2014)

I would definitely be keen if possible.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 11, 2014)

Aussies getting passaround revenge on us.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 12, 2014)

Dardeau said:


> If you decide to cross the big water to the U.S. I would love to try it out.



I'd love to join the lineup if it gets to this side of the pond myself.

Cheers on a beautiful knife!


----------



## pkjames (Nov 12, 2014)

chinacats said:


> I'd love to join the lineup if it gets to this side of the pond myself.
> 
> Cheers on a beautiful knife!



No worries guys, I will definitely get it to the other side of the pond once it come back to me


----------



## pkjames (Nov 12, 2014)

OK, knife went out to Mert via DHL today. 

Updated list:1. chefcomesback 
2. Von blewitt 
3. jimbob 
4. scotchef38
5. melbournites 
6. Geo87
7. Sambal
8. Dusty
9. malexthekid
10. SYDNEY guys


----------



## batagor (Nov 12, 2014)

is it too late to sign up for this?


----------



## pkjames (Nov 16, 2014)

No worries guys, it is never too late! just have to sign up. 

I think I will arrange it in a way that, ones Huw finish his go, it goes to Jim then all the Melb guys, before it goes to QLD, followed by ACT and SYD. So for example, as long as the knife is still in Melbourne, then any Melb guys should be able to sign up. Just to save some logistics cost.


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 17, 2014)

Sorry for late update guys , I have received the knife on Thursday , since then I have used at home for a lunch prep and did some reference test to compare against some other knives , it came with a good edge , didn't notice any degrading whatsoever yet , I am not going to sharpen for the sake of it . I am most likely to ship it to Huw tomorrow , thank you James for this opportunity 


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 19, 2014)

It's on it's way to Huw , thank you again James


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 19, 2014)

Looking forward to putting it up against my Mizuno Honyaki!


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 30, 2014)

I recieved the knife from Mert last Tuesday, I used it for a variety of tasks over the week, and really enjoyed it. It feels quite tall for the length, which isn't usually my preference, but the profile is nice and it didn't bother me.
I sharpened it today, it didn't "need" it, but I was interested to try it on the stones, and it feels really nice. I finished it up to 8k, I'm interested to hear how the edge holds up.

Thanks for the opportunity to try it James, I enjoyed using it

I'll send it out to Jimbob tomorrow


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 4, 2014)

I have to apologise for being slack, I haven't had a chance to get to the PO the last few days. Work has been manic! It'll be going into the post first thing tomorrow.
Sorry for slowing things down.


----------



## jimbob (Dec 4, 2014)

All good mate


----------



## pkjames (Dec 14, 2014)

hi guys, wondering where about is the knife?


----------



## jimbob (Dec 14, 2014)

I got it on Wednesday, I'll be passing it on to scotched tomorrow


----------



## jimbob (Dec 16, 2014)

Just waiting for scotchef to get back to me with shipping details, or i just pass it on to another melburnian?


----------



## melbournites (Dec 16, 2014)

jimbob said:


> Just waiting for scotchef to get back to me with shipping details, or i just pass it on to another melburnian?



He is usually very prompt. If he doesn't I would be happy to take it next. I may have stuff I will need to send to scotchef so can send it together next week.


----------



## jimbob (Dec 16, 2014)

Makes sense to me. PM your shipping details, im sure it will be fine.


----------



## scotchef38 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi, i swear i sent a pm yesterday but not to worry.Sent it on to Melbourites as suggested which should work out well as i think Geo87 is next.


----------



## Geo87 (Dec 18, 2014)

The order was originally #4scotchef #5melbourites then myself at #6 

I'm not concerned either way if that order gets jumbled up  just keep us informed. I'm in brisbane so whatever order makes more sense postage wise.


----------



## melbournites (Dec 23, 2014)

I received the knife yesterday. It was well packaged jimbob. Will use it over Xmas preping a turkey and ham + extras. 

It feels heavier compared to the other knives I have but the balance seems right. So far it cuts through paper effortlessly so good initial impression. 

Thanks James for loaning the knife. It is often hard to get a good feel and impression of knives without test driving them in person.


----------



## pkjames (Dec 26, 2014)

thanks for keep this going effortlessly guys. The mightly aussie customs held my stock for 2 weeks without inspecting / releasing them, resulting in my knives (incluing the sakura gyuto!) conveniently missing the xmas / new year. Funny was, they eventually released them without even opening the box.


----------



## schanop (Dec 26, 2014)

Christmas rush luck


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 26, 2014)

Looking fwd to hearing some feedback on this one the dust settles. And if it should ever make it's way state-side, I'd be very interested in giving it a go. Just saying...


----------



## pkjames (Dec 30, 2014)

marc4pt0 said:


> Looking fwd to hearing some feedback on this one the dust settles. And if it should ever make it's way state-side, I'd be very interested in giving it a go. Just saying...



it surely will! i'd like to get it across as soon as i get it back


----------



## melbournites (Dec 31, 2014)

Posted the knife to scotchef in Cairns this morning. Really enjoyed using it. A picture below to give a comparison of side profile with the other 'long' knives I have. I am not sure what the protocol with reviewing it but will add more comments/feedback after others have had a go.


----------



## pkjames (Dec 31, 2014)

melbournites said:


> Posted the knife to scotchef in Cairns this morning. Really enjoyed using it. A picture below to give a comparison of side profile with the other 'long' knives I have. I am not sure what the protocol with reviewing it but will add more comments/feedback after others have had a go.



thanks for the comparison pic mate, lets keep it going


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 3, 2015)

pkjames said:


> it surely will! i'd like to get it across as soon as i get it back




Very exciting!


----------



## chinacats (Jan 3, 2015)

James, you could also make some people just as happy by sending one of those San-mais with the sexy wide bevel


----------



## Dardeau (Jan 3, 2015)

Or both?


----------



## pkjames (Jan 5, 2015)

chinacats said:


> James, you could also make some people just as happy by sending one of those San-mais with the sexy wide bevel



I am actually about to do it. The pair have came back from Chanop. I will get it sorted in the next few days!


----------



## pkjames (Jan 5, 2015)

Dardeau said:


> Or both?



that honyaki is still half way in its aussie trip. It will definitely make its way across when it comes back


----------



## scotchef38 (Jan 6, 2015)

Knife arrived at my place this morning.I will pass it on to Geo87 next week.First impressions are good,heavier than i expected but i like a heavier knife,f +f is very nice.Thanks for the opportunity to give it a go James&#128516;


----------



## Geo87 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thats exciting! I'm a big fan of heavier knives. Has anyone sharpened it or touched it up since Huw did?


----------



## jimbob (Jan 8, 2015)

Huw put me in my place with his edge! It was perhaps a bit fine though as i experienced a touch of edge folding, minimal though.


----------



## Geo87 (Jan 19, 2015)

Received the knife today  
Looks & feels great James thanks for this opportunity. Initial impressions are good. It's shorter than I expected (230mm) but is still packing plenty of weight and height at heel which I love. I'll post more feedback after using it at work for the week.


----------



## Geo87 (Jan 28, 2015)

Sambal is unable to receive the pass around at the moment due to moving house so I've sent the knife on to dusty yesterday. 
I'll post my feedback shortly.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 29, 2015)

I received the knife this morning, I'll put it through its paces and jot down my thoughts early next week. 

First impressions are very good!


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 15, 2015)

Just an update.

Knife arrived from Dusty today. Have only had a quick look at it at work, love the feel in the hand.

I understand it is to head back to Sydney after me.

James do you just want me to post it back to you and you will sort out the Sydney section?


----------



## schanop (Feb 15, 2015)

I will be in Canberra next Thursday for work. My office is in Braddon, so we can arrange a pick up if you don't want to organise posting.


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 17, 2015)

schanop said:


> I will be in Canberra next Thursday for work. My office is in Braddon, so we can arrange a pick up if you don't want to organise posting.



That sounds good. It is easy for me to pop into Braddon Thursday to drop it off.


----------



## pkjames (Feb 17, 2015)

awesome that this is worked out.


----------



## pkjames (Mar 9, 2015)

the blade is now back with me, to my pleasant surprise, it came back with some awesome tattoo!
May worth to give it a bit of polishing to bring out the cloud?


----------



## malexthekid (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks James it was a real fun using it and totally different to all the knife I own.


----------



## chefcomesback (Mar 9, 2015)

Great to hear it made if back to you in one piece safe and sound James , it would give me nightmares doing a passaround after reading those missing knives in previous threads , thank you for this opportunity


----------



## pkjames (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks guys, I think the next big test for it would be a trip across the pond!

J.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 11, 2015)

I've been waiting....


----------

